# is this really bad?



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

i ahve no artistic talent what so ever i would love to be able to draw horses like people on here.here is my first attempy what do you think? how can i improve it?any tips?by the way the horse is meant to be standing sideways with its head looking at the camera if it was a photo.hope that makes sense!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

This ones also very cute  I like cartoonish horses =D I dunno about tips, with cartoon horses you cant realy go wrong, however they turn out they usualy look good like this one ^.^


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

honestly I won't lie to you it needs some work. Don't take it personally please. I would suggest taking an art class. Some people are generally more artisitic than others but everyone can learn how to draw. And everyone can always improve their artwork. Mine used to look really bad but now they are so much better.

I would suggest trying to sketch and maybe even buying an art book. Nothing too expensive just a simple book that maybe has a few beginner exercises. If you would like I could even give you a few online lessons (no charge of course ^.^). I would try sitting at home and maybe examing a pet of yours or a family member. Just try to quickly sketch them. Don't worry about neatness and try not to pick up your pencil. Just a quick figure drawing http://drawsketch.about.com/library/weekly/aa052003a.htm check out this page for more detail.

As for drawing anything try to draw it from life. Don't worry if your sketches are messy and don't worry about erasing until you're completely done. If something doesn't look right in your drawing (when your still drawing it) don't worry as long as that is what you see on what you're drawing. While drawing stand up everynow and then and look at your drawing from a different angle. Does it look right? Is there something out of proportion? Ask other people for their opinions. Many people will be happy to give them. And I will always try and help out with a comment here or there ^.^

-don't give up it just takes a little bit of work

No one is born with the talent of just being able to create masterpieces. You have to work for it. Just like riding a horse.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

its great for a first try my horses looked just like that when i first started to draw them. ^_^ no one picks up a paint brush and becomes a Picasso. you have the basic idea of the structure of a horse's face. i would recommend getting a large picture of a horse, preferably a side view which is the easiest view to attempt, and pay a lot of attention the way the horse looks in the picture. i think you are doing great and that you should keep up the good work.  good luck ^_^


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

My tips to you are to draw what you see, not what you think you know or see. Magazines and photographs are excellent for reference, and study how a horse is put together. All drawing is basically lines, so just work on one line at a time. Short strokes help me keep my work fairly neat, without taking up a lot of space while you do it.

And don't be afraid to erase! The eraser is an artist's best friend, believe me. I use one all the time.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

it's pretty good for your first attempt!

Just make the head skinnier


----------

